# 2 weeks in Aruba too long?



## vacationlover2 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi all,

My first time to Aruba will be summer 2011.  The airfare is quite expensive.  We are used to flying within the US so $500-600 per ticket is high for us.  

We are flying out of PHL, but could do Newark or any surrounding airports.  Would Newark be better.  It seems to be a bit cheaper for the test search I did. (Our dates are not open yet)

Since it is so high, I was thinking of making it a 2 week vacation.  Our girls will be 6 and 9 when we go.  Do you think that will be too long?

Is there some type of dining plan there?  I seem to remember reading about one before.

Thanks!

Val


----------



## jaym (Aug 3, 2010)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first time to Aruba will be summer 2011.  The airfare is quite expensive.  We are used to flying within the US so $500-600 per ticket is high for us.
> 
> ...




 Since you are uncertain of exact travel dates it is only possible to estimate, but JetBlue has direct flights from JFK (#755,757), average cost about half of the flight costs from PHL you indicated. Would JFK be too far for you to travel to for departure?
With children that young, I feel that one week is enough time on Aruba. Unless your family is content to relax much of the day on the beach or by the pool. You could combine with a trip to East Coast city for a few days during the second week if that suits your budget and interests...for example fly direct to Boston or choose another carrier to connect elsewhere for a few days stay, Orlando, etc. instead of staying on Aruba for two full weeks. Good luck planning!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 3, 2010)

Aruba is wonderful. Furthermore, with Yoran Van der Sloot locked up in Peru, it should be even better.


----------



## lvhmbh (Aug 3, 2010)

If you spend your time at a resort/timeshare that has kids programs they'll have a blast.  2 weeks is not too much time IMHO, Linda


----------



## vacationlover2 (Aug 3, 2010)

we will be at marriott aruba surf. do they have alot  of scheduled activities


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 3, 2010)

We were in Aruba with our daughters when they were younger.  There are some interesting natural areas to see (about a day's time), but otherwise Aruba doesn't have lots of special kid activities other than beaches.  There are nice beaches, and most kids that age love to spend hours in the pool.  Whether you'd enjoy two weeks depends upon how much other activity your kids require in terms of sightseeing or kid-friendly attractions.  

We did enjoy going on an all-day boat trip - the pirate ship one, with a rope to swing from - but the water was too choppy that day for our kids to enjoy snorkeling over the sunken ship.  They did enjoy being out on the boat and jumping from the swing, but it was kind of rough water if you weren't a good swimmer, even with a life jacket.  Of course, that may have been simply the day we were there - although it's always windy in Aruba!

Oh - the other highlight - the large lizards by the pool.  Fascinating, especially when they decided to fight with each other.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 3, 2010)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first time to Aruba will be summer 2011.  The airfare is quite expensive.  We are used to flying within the US so $500-600 per ticket is high for us.
> 
> ...




This coming Christmas will be our 27th year there.  We have always spent 2 weeks.  Our sons grew up going there--they are 31 and 28.  It is a wonderful relaxing trip.  There are some sights to see but not a lot.  Spend a day at Baby Beach.  It is peaceful and nice snorkeling.  Ther are miniature golf courses.  We own at the Marriott Ocean Club and both the OC and the Surf  Club have activities.  There is the Lazy River Pool which kids love.  All of the restaurants are child friendly.  If you want more specific information, send me a private message.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 3, 2010)

Here's info on kids activities at Surf Club/Ocean club for ages 5-12 and teens 12-17.

There's a butterfly farm, ostrich farm and a donkey sanctuary (bring carrots) on Aruba which are fun places to visit for a kid. Also the Jolly Pirates snorkling trip and DePalm Island are kid friendly.


----------



## stmartinfan (Aug 4, 2010)

DePalm Island - I'd forgotten about that!  We took our girls (elementary age) there, and thought they'd love it.  Our daughter put on her Snorkel mask, walked down the steps into the water, and put her face down only to encounter one very large fish!  She was back out of the water in about 10 seconds.  And that was the end of the snorkeling adventure.


----------



## NJalison (Aug 7, 2010)

Check out Jet Blue out of JFK.  We got stuck by Spirit and flew Jet Blue because I found a $128 fare compared to $600 (one way) back to Philly.  What a wonderful experience!  Direct tv @ every seat, legroom galore, free sodas and snacks and 1 free bag per person!  I'll drive or take a car service to fly direct to Aruba!  We don't have kids so I can't comment on that....have a wonderful time!


----------



## hajjah (Aug 7, 2010)

We just returned from our two week vacation in Aruba on 7/24.  It was enough time for us to rest and explore the island.  I am a previous owner of two timeshares in Aruba.  I think you will be fine while staying at the Surf Club with children.


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 7, 2010)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first time to Aruba will be summer 2011.  The airfare is quite expensive. . . . Since it is so high, I was thinking of making it a 2 week vacation.  Our girls will be 6 and 9 when we go.  Do you think that will be too long?
> . . . .



I just finished packing for St. Thomas (we leave tomorrow morning), and decided to read over some TUG posts before going to bed.

We went to Aruba last year.  I personally would probably not spend two weeks there.  It is a small barren island with no real scenery.  We did enjoy ourselves, and liked the beaches.  We also took the all day jeep tour (which was great, by the way) and saw pretty much the whole island in just one day.  The remainder of the time, we just explored the beaches and stayed at the resort.  I like to spend two weeks in Hawaii because there is so much to see and do there.  Of course, this is just my preference.  I know someone who loves Aruba and enjoys the water sports and nightlife.  However, I like scenery.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 12, 2010)

Like hotcoffee, I like beautiful scenery. That said, Aruba is probably the most relaxing vacation destination for me. The weather is always wonderful, the breeze cooling so you don't feel the intense heat (like you do during the summer in Hawaii, for ex.), there is enough to do to keep you entertained, yet not enough to keep you busy. Sometimes it is just nice to go away and relax- and this is from someone whose family has always contended they needed a vacation from one of my vacations :hysterical:. Aruba is the only place that I am just content reading on the beach or lying on a float in the Lazy River or ocean.

There are a plethora of wonderful restaurants for all food tastes and budgets; I wouldn't sign up for the all around dining plan. The SC has grills and a full kitchen if you want to eat in a few nights, which is another nice relaxing option.

Young kids will be happy running from the beach to the Lazy River and pool. There are many families that spend 2 weeks there over the summer and return year after year.


----------



## Weimaraner (Aug 12, 2010)

I think in a recent newsletter article about room location requests, it mentioned they have many people who stay 12 weeks for the winter. I wish I was one of them.


----------



## pipet (Aug 13, 2010)

*2 weeks? depends on both your kids and what you want*

My 7 yr old daughter could spend a whole summer at a tropical pool.  If your kids love the pool/beach a lot, then can you ever stay too long at a beautiful resort?  My girl would be elated to spend 2 weeks there!

As for whether you will like it, it depends on what you want.  I'm going to second what m61376 says - Aruba is relaxing!  Although some might disagree, I don't think there is really that much to do, so I don't feel like I am missing out if I lounge at the pool for a good part of my vacation.  I go to Hawaii more often (I do love the scenery, plus I'm on the west coast), but it's harder for me to sit contentedly at the pool for many days when there are varied hikes to do, beaches to see, etc.  On the couple times I've been to Aruba, I do a few touristy things (so I get the see-the-island out of my system), and then I make good use of the pool & pool bar


----------



## kedler (Aug 14, 2010)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first time to Aruba will be summer 2011.  The airfare is quite expensive.  We are used to flying within the US so $500-600 per ticket is high for us.
> 
> ...


I've spent 10 days in Aruba and didn't want to leave. We now own at the Surf Club and can't wait to go back at the end of August unfortunately only for 7 days this year.

The kids all seem to love it here and the activities at the resort are more geared to younger children than to my teens - who find their own fun. 

We love the island because we come home soo relaxed we've stayed there two years in a row and we are going back for a third. We still have not seen or done everything but we don't try to cram it all in either because we like to sit back, enjoy and relax. 

Your children will probably like the Pirate Ship snorkeling trip - boat leaves right from the dock next to the Surf Club. The adults like it too. 

You have a wealth of water activities right on the beach as well and if you want to go to Eagle beach you can get them to take you by boat. 

Rent a jeep and go "off roading" to see the beautiful undeveloped side of Aruba. There is a donkey sanctuary, rock gardens, remote beaches, natural bridges (the largest one fell but its still there ) but there are smaller one. 

We still have not made it to the natural pool but may get there this time.

Have fun!!


----------



## RandR (Aug 23, 2010)

vacationlover2 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My first time to Aruba will be summer 2011.  The airfare is quite expensive.  We are used to flying within the US so $500-600 per ticket is high for us.
> 
> ...



Val,

I agree with the others.  It all depends ont he type of vacation you are looking for.  My daughter spent an insane amount of time in the lazy river and good have played ont he beach endlessly.  That leaves good time for relaxation for you.

When are you heading down?  We are leaving this coming weekend.  It will be our second time at the Surf Club and it is really great.  We have a daughter who is 8 and LOVES the lazy river.  We were hoping to meet people with a daughter that is my daughter's age since it is great when the kids can play together.  (Also a nice break for the parents.)  Having it be a fellow TUGger would be an extra bonus.

If you want to try and hook up, either respond here or on a PM.

Hope to see you in Aruba.

(Oops, sorry just noticed you said 2011 and not 2010.)

Ray

PS - Any other TUGgers going to be there next week?


----------



## travelplanner70 (Aug 23, 2010)

My vote is for one week in Aruba and a very enjoyable week it is.


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 26, 2010)

travelplanner70 said:


> My vote is for one week in Aruba and a very enjoyable week it is.



Absolutely.  My previous comment about only wanting to stay one week in Aruba was mostly due to two factors: the size of the island is very small and can be seen in one day; and the island lacks scenery.  But the beaches are nice, and the Surf Club resort was nice.  We certainly enjoyed our week there.

I generally prefer two week vacations over one week when traveling far from home.  But, I need to have a lot of things to see and do or I will start getting bored during the second week.  I expect I will probably eventually go to Aruba again because the Caribbean represents a much more practical vacation from the East Coast of the US than Hawaii.


----------



## 1950bing (Aug 27, 2010)

What ever you do KEEP your eyes on the kids. Remember the Holloway murder has never been solved.


----------



## hotcoffee (Aug 27, 2010)

1950bing said:


> What ever you do KEEP your eyes on the kids. Remember the Holloway murder has never been solved.



Especially if they are girls and like to go into bars and drink too much and leave by themselves with men they just recently met . . . .


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Aug 28, 2010)

EXTREMELY safe Island.  If one uses common sense, and treats it like any other US city....

We go for 3 weeks every fall, and is a lovely 3 weeks.


----------



## tombo (Aug 28, 2010)

1950bing said:


> What ever you do KEEP your eyes on the kids. Remember the Holloway murder has never been solved.



It has been solved beyond a reasonable doubt and the murderer confessed on hidden camera to an undercover reporter. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHprZqEz9qI

The murderer is in jail for murder, just not for the murder of Natalie Holloway.
http://www.zeitgeistyreport.com/bre...loot-kills-again-stabs-girl-to-death-in-peru/

Aruba is a very safe island from everything I have read and seen.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh goodness - no worries. You're safer in Aruba than the USA. A murder can happen anywhere. 

Check out my ARuba pics and blogs. Don't miss the ostrich farm! 2 weeks would be too much for me - the wind is intense and a week is enough for ME. I love Aruba!


----------

